# Insanity workout???



## danwel

Well after comming to the realisation i need to get fitter after playing squash for the first to e in 15 years. My body is stiff from my bum to legs to arm I have decided once I come round a bit I gonna start the insanity workout so just wondered if anyone on here does it?


----------



## Deniance

It looks really hard!, good luck though!


----------



## danwel

Yeh seen the "infomercials" on Sky and looks very hard but thought i would give it a go as it looks like the type of workout i need to boost my levels of fitness for my squash rematch with the brother in law when he comes back at possibly christmas.

Perhaps i am taking this a bit too serious since i lost


----------



## Waxamomo

My better half is doing the Insanity workouts at the moment, you can watch them all for free on Youtube so no need to pay £99 :thumb:

She is loving it but i'll warn you, she was sick as a dog after the initial fitness test :lol::lol:


----------



## danwel

Waxamomo said:


> My better half is doing the Insanity workouts at the moment, you can watch them all for free on Youtube so no need to pay £99 :thumb:
> 
> She is loving it but i'll warn you, she was sick as a dog after the initial fitness test :lol::lol:


Oh right, not great if you are gonna feel that bad just after the fitness test!!! But i did feel like my chest was gonna cave in after squash lol.

Got all the schedule sutff to get printed out this afternoon to have a nosy at!!!


----------



## majcas84

Careful with the squash. I came back after a ten year lay-off: result was a snapped achilles and two operations.


----------



## danwel

majcas84 said:


> Careful with the squash. I came back after a ten year lay-off: result was a snapped achilles and two operations.


Cheers for the heads up. i do CV so wasn't completley unfit but it was a harsh lesson after such a long lay off


----------



## nick_mcuk

Waxamomo said:


> She is loving it but i'll warn you, she was sick as a dog after the initial fitness test :lol::lol:


Being sick after or during a intense workout is weakness leaving the body  :lol:


----------



## Miglior

Ive done a few workouts like this as insanity is hard!


----------



## m1pui

nick_mcuk said:


> Being sick after or during a intense workout is weakness leaving the body  :lol:


One of the most attractive sights I've seen was one of the elite female runners cross the finish line of the GNR, put her hands on her knees and vomit a load of brightly coloured sports drink all over the ground. Like to hope her family Sky+ed that one for her :argie:

:lol:


----------



## macca666

I did it last year lost just under two stone in the two months which i've kept off as now eating healthier. It's a big commitment as you've got exercise 6 days a week. I was burning in the region of 800 calories per 40 minute session. 

Agree with the fitness test as I thought I was going to die after it and actually said to the other half if I kept feeling as bad I was stopping....

As long as you have realistic expectations and stick with it it will work. Just don't go with the infomercial thinking that if you're 20 stone you're going to end up two months later with a perfect physique and rippling six pack!!!


----------



## danwel

nick_mcuk said:


> Being sick after or during a intense workout is weakness leaving the body  :lol:


Will have to remember that one!!!!


----------



## danwel

macca666 said:


> I did it last year lost just under two stone in the two months which i've kept off as now eating healthier. It's a big commitment as you've got exercise 6 days a week. I was burning in the region of 800 calories per 40 minute session.
> 
> Agree with the fitness test as I thought I was going to die after it and actually said to the other half if I kept feeling as bad I was stopping....
> 
> As long as you have realistic expectations and stick with it it will work. Just don't go with the infomercial thinking that if you're 20 stone you're going to end up two months later with a perfect physique and rippling six pack!!!


Cheers, i am very realistic about my goals. I have a stone possibly stone and half i would like to lose but want to get some good levels of fitness going reallly.

A lot of these things are still reliant on what you put in your body!! I mean there is no point doing Insanity or P90X ro anything else if you then go an shovel in 2 chocolate bars and crisps etc and sit and wonder why you are not losing weight and achieving the goals!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> Yeh seen the "infomercials" on Sky and looks very hard but thought i would give it a go as it looks like the type of workout i need to boost my levels of fitness for my squash rematch with the brother in law when he comes back at possibly christmas.
> 
> Perhaps i am taking this a bit too serious since i lost


The geezer who does our portaloo at work's been doing it and i can see the difference in him. He's still a bit of a lard ****, but he's getting there


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> The geezer who does our portaloo at work's been doing it and i can see the difference in him. He's still a bit of a lard ****, but he's getting there


to be honest i am not expecitng a rippling 6 pack but my t shirts are getting "snug" lol so i know it is time to do something


----------



## DJ X-Ray

macca666 said:


> I did it last year lost just under two stone in the two months which i've kept off as now eating healthier. It's a big commitment as you've got exercise 6 days a week. I was burning in the region of 800 calories per 40 minute session.
> 
> Agree with the fitness test as I thought I was going to die after it and actually said to the other half if I kept feeling as bad I was stopping....
> 
> As long as you have realistic expectations and stick with it it will work. Just don't go with the infomercial thinking that if you're 20 stone you're going to end up two months later with a perfect physique and rippling six pack!!!


:lol: Reminds me of my workmate who came to the gym with us, then wondered why he never looked looked like peter andre,, in 2 wks! :tumbleweed:


----------



## MikeyD

*Go for it*

"Insanity - All the way" as Shaun T would say :thumb:

It's great, I've still not fully completed it, 56 days first time and 45 days second time, problem was holidays 

The great thing about it is you keep pushing yourself and after you done it you feel fantastic...... however, 3hrs later I used to flag !!

I bought some protein powder and had a milk shake which gave me a boost in the afternoons after I'd completed it at lunchtime.

Go for it, it really changes your body in a good way and you'll feel great. If you can get past the first 7 - 10 days you'll be hooked, so dont give up 

Try Gumtree to get a second hand copy, always lots of people selling them on.

Good luck
M.


----------



## stealthwolf

I've been looking at this as a friend mentioned it but at the mo, I'm on HIIT running (trying to do the couch to 5km), and weight training three times a week. Concerned that I might be overtraining if I do this on top of the above.


----------



## R14CKE

I did this for 4 weeks and got bord of it, then a few weeks later we did it for charity none stop in teams of 4 ending bang in midnight it was discussing to say least!


----------



## jamesgti

Me and my other half are going to start this on Monday as my mate copied it for me.


----------



## J1ODY A

jamesgti said:


> Me and my other half are going to start this on Monday as my mate copied it for me.


Good luck... it's worth doing, I've done it twice!

:tumbleweed:


----------



## shane25

I work on a ship and 1 of the third mates was doing it in his cabin at stupid oclock in the morning, the bloke is about 6'6" and this is my cabin but its the same size as his:


Yup i dont understand how he managed it either :doublesho

Good luck to any 1 trying it, i feel exhausted just watching the ad for it

Shane


----------



## nicole*

I've done 2.5 cycles of this and I really enjoyed it! 
Got such good results with it, and it's literally the hardest workout I've ever done. 
You're dripping sweat before you've even finished the warm up ha. 

For people who can't be bothered with the 50 mins a day, Shaun T (the guy who does insanity) has a new workout called T25 that's like insanity, less intense but compacted into 25 mins a day. Loving this now instead, and added with weights and running I feel great!


----------



## Lloydy

Don't forget if you want to lose weight 80% is diet and 20% exercise

If you want to beat your brother at Squash then 100% practice lol

I lost loads of weight doing Paleo diet


----------



## Ary1

I lost lots with the paleo diet too, i5t's the best diet I've done as I alwasy felt like i was eating loads, I never felt that I was denying myself anything.

That thing about weakness leaving the body made me laugh though, reminds me of a thing I read about sweat being fat crying


----------



## Shaun306

I've had the discs for months.....how do I get motivated....


----------



## J1ODY A

Shaun306 said:


> I've had the discs for months.....how do I get motivated....


I did it in 2012, I lost 2 stone and my fitness peaked... I wasn't tracking my eating either.

Motivation, it works, get it done


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just make a start and record what you do and your weight loss. As it starts to work your motivation will definitely improve. Keeping a diary also helps me - shames me into doing it when I might not as I record the reason why I skip a session.


----------

